# Is it possible to rebuild my SRAM s60 wheels to be 11 speed compatible



## skibud2 (Mar 29, 2009)

Is it possible to rebuild my SRAM s60 wheels to be 11 speed compatible?


----------



## RoadFan (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe I'm at a loss here, but if you can fit a 10 speed, shouldn't it fit an 11?

Doesn't technology make everything "slimmer" including the chain and the cassette? In other words, one day they may be able to fit a 12 on the same space, no problem.

Or am I completely wrong?


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes. You are wrong.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

If they're new wheels they probably come with a 1.8mm spacer to use behind a 10 speed cassette. To convert to 11 speed remove the spacer. If not you can call SRAM to see if they sell new parts to convert the hub. You can always replace the hub as well.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

a work-around is to see if they sell a campy freehub conversion. A campy freehub is compatible with 9/10 and 11 speed campy cassettes. An 11-speed campy cassette is compatible with 11 speed sram/shimano shifters.


----------



## RoadFan (Dec 31, 2008)

OK, that's interesting, this is what I got:

1. A 11 speed cassette may work by removing the spacer, that's what I was thinking, but no concrete answer as of yet, thanks changingleaf!
2. Could possibly work with a Campy freehub as a workaround, thanks stevesbike!
3. goodboyr thinks he knows it all, but doesn't share his knowledge, no thanks apply here.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, in my defense, this was in answer to a very specific question and assumption on your part that was wrong, and easily found via google search or search on this forum. But here is a help for you: Apparently the S60 uses the exact same freehub body as Reynolds Assault wheels. The 11 speed free hub assembly that you can buy for the Reynolds wheels is available and will replace your existing freehub to give you the SRAM/Shimano 11 speed cassette solution, which is a lot cheaper than Campy cassettes. Here's the link:

Reynolds KT Freehub Cassette Body - Shimano (2015) - Reynolds from Westbrook Cycles UK


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

And changing leaf is wrong. These are older wheels, so the only spacer is the 1mm spacer that comes with the 10 speed cassette. Newer wheels and mavics accommodate 11 speed through the removal of an additional 1.8 mm spacer in addition to the 1 mm one. These wheels don't have that space in the 10 speed freewheel. But as indicated above, an 11 speed shimano freewheels is readily available.


----------



## RoadFan (Dec 31, 2008)

goodboyr, what a come back! It was clear you knew this. For those of us who are not cyclists +30% of our time, we come here to get a quick answer; these forums have every type of cyclist, so expectingly, answers are varied, but it's nice to hear from the people that have plenty of experience like yourself.

I was actually searching on a different topic for the S30 AL Sprint, but found this thread interesting for a future upgrade I'm planning to do, just not sure if these wheels are same or similar.

Do you or anyone else know if the S60 & S30 would have a similar hub in order to perform this upgrade on the S30?


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

I am guessing here but I would assume sram used the same hub and thus the same freewheel on all of its "s" series wheels. But in this case I am just guessing, I don't know for sure.


----------

